# Me 262 C2b



## aurelien wolff (Sep 21, 2018)

Never see this picture before,so here she is:





Messerschmitt Me.262C Heimatschutzer


----------



## soulezoo (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks for the picture.
Looks like she had an "oopsie"..

I think I can just barely make out the rocket motor in the back of the nacelle. Maybe someone else with better knowledge can confirm.


----------



## aurelien wolff (Sep 21, 2018)

You to be right:


----------



## aurelien wolff (Sep 21, 2018)

AviationsMilitaires.net — Messerschmitt Me 262

yep,I think you're right.


----------



## rudolph1951 (Sep 21, 2018)

Another picture of V-074:




Rudolph


----------

